# Goat recipes?



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone have ideas for good recipes for goat meat? For all ages of goats, especially older animals? 
So far, the only luck we've had is in the pressure cooker with young (under 10months) goat.

(I'm trying to find some recipes worthwhile, because my parents are threatening getting rid of the goats unless they find recipes that are worthwhile)



thanks,


Froggy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Many of us have wonderful recipes but you can start out with jackmaudlin.
The basic difference with chevon is to cook long & low with plenty liquid. Use your favorite herbs & spices.
The older ones we have ground up into burgers, Hot Italian sausage & bratz.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its good when cooked like beef stew. With carrots, potatoes and all that good stuff. Its also good grilled with rosemary rub on it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There is another thread like this that has some great suggestions on it for goat meat. Maybe look that up.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We love goat ground and made into patties (like a hamburger). Ground goat also makes an excellent chili. Curry and Mexican spices lend themselves really well to goat. I was running out of freezer space so I canned several jars last year. That came out great. Not goaty or gamey at all. I just toss it into soup or saute it with tomato sauce and spices.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I cooked two front shoulders in my large roaters oven on low with lots of water and a couple of onion soup mix packets. Put them in at bedtime at let them cook over night till the meat was falling off. It was soooo yummy and tasted just like roast beef. :drool:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

^^OMG!!!! That sounds wonderful. Will give slow cooking a try. We have a 10mo and an 18mo, both wethers, who will be oven bound soon.


----------

